# Kelly Bars



## locomotion (Jun 11, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-TOC-Kelly-Bars-/201601890320?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1120

at a great price , this should sell fast


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 11, 2016)

With the scarce'ish quill stem vs. collar to boot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

